# first custom widebody job



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

had this in over the past 6 months.

came in with the cage welded in as it was a road legal racer (custom cages msa spec cage etc) plan was just to tidy it up as the owner was just going to bodge it over in nato green army paint with a roller and use rivvet on fiberglass rear arches...........

anyo after a weeks messing the front end was modded enough to fit (trust me nothing fitted, the front bumper was for a 16v crx not a vtec fronted one, so it required loads of modding around the lights etc)

roughtly put everything together and got it all sprayed in cream epoxy primer ,took it to JAE with us and it drew loads of views and photos over the entire weekend, and being at jae we got pretty much hammered, and then got the smart **** idea of instead of putting on some ****ty fiberglass arch extensions on the rear to go full wide body in steel....

everything is functional on the car, engines a k20 on a 6 speed LSD box from a late spec civic type r, running a large single turbo. rear arches are made from (heavily) modded 4x4 front arches, all re-shaped to take the huge tyres. ended up fabbing all the inner arch to allow venting on the rear wheel wells (utter pain in teh **** this bit)

anyho was nice to do all the body side of it and my first dabble at proper custom bodywork. hate fiberglass and bodykits, much nicer to work in steel. circa 150 hours in this (about normal for one of my crx restores i do 24/7 lol)

got tomorrow to get the door caps on and the glass in. its not a prefect paint finish but for a race car its more than adequate . color is porsche speed yellow (12g i think the code) customers choice but beats roller applied nato green matt lol


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Any more pics of the fabrication side of the job.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks good Aaron as always mate, nice job. :thumb:


----------

